# Flounder report - 5 fish limit per person - Double trip in high winds



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/14/2016 - Double trip*

For the early trip tonight, I had the Charlie S. group of 2 onboard. Conditions were fair, with 10-15mph NE winds and slightly high tide levels. We found some big fish fast tonight, gigging two over 7 pounds in the first 5 minutes. Things got slower after dark, and we looked hard for a couple more big flounder. We ended with a 4 flounder limit plus 1 big sheepshead by 8pm. The largest flounder on this trip was 8 1/2 pounds 28" long.

For the late trip, I had the Mike group of 3 onboard, with a return to a 5 fish limit at midnight. Conditions were poor with a strong cold front moving through at 11:30pm, NE winds at 15-30mph and outgoing tide. We got on the fish fast again to start the night, gigging 6 in the first 15 minutes. After that, things got slow and we had to work a long time to find our remaining fish for our limit. We ended with a 15 flounder limit by 3am, and the largest flounder on this trip was 9 pounds, 28" long, followed closely by a 8 pound 27" fish.

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 1-5, 8-20, 22-31*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

